

Apple In Talks To Acquire Beats For $3.2 Billion - peterkchen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/08/apple-in-talks-to-acquire-beats-for-3-2-billion-says-ft/

======
thehemingway
Outside of Siri, are there any acquisitions in recent memory from which
they've kept and leveraged the branding? This seems surprising as at least the
physical Beats products are more of a triumph of marketing than engineering.

~~~
mrborgen
I can't think of any. Do you think we will see more of this from Apple in the
future?

The acquisition does make sense, at least kind of. Beats have basically
created the high end market for headphones. Almost as Apple did for smart
phones. In that sense, it's a good fit.

